# Slow rod back



## Jeremy Schrader (Feb 7, 2009)

Well its been 2 weeks since the operation , 3 since the accident and I am back up on my feet though it will be a while before there is any serious attempts at getting into the casting or serious fishing session ( 6 weeks more  ) but at least today I was able to get out for a sanity break. 

After meeting up with Graham and having a coffee and a bite to eat we decided that a short session out would do both of us the world of good, destination was predicated on the fact that I cant walk very far and definately not on ineven ground. So we opted for the Black rock car park.

We got out midway through the rising tide and with the overcast conditions found it quite pleasant just being down at the water. 









( *Graham with his Century TT Super match and Penn *)

As my leg is still quite sore and I have been told quite clearly by the doctor not to do any real casting I decided to bring along my Century C2 Carp rod matched with the 3500HD Daiwa loaded with 8 pond distance line. This is a great outfit for getting a bait out with an easy overhead thump cast which places no real pressure on you.
We had a variety of baits with Pippies, Squid, Pilchard and Blue bait to see if we could tempt a Pinky or two and put these out on simple pully rigs and 2/0 circles . In the early stage we had a few small bites but these didn't eventuate into anything and then settled in to wait for the top and turn of the tide which was to be just before sunset. 










( *Yours Truely with the Gimpy leg *  )

Whilst we we there another nagler came down and fish along side us and he did OK picking up two small pinkies plus one nice pan size fish just before we decided that it was time to chuck in the towel. 










( *True lazzy mans fishing location as well as the lazy mans car*  )

Whilst we both had a few small hits nothing actually got pinned but both of us felt that it was a great way of spending the afternoon and unwinding from work and other stresses. Will be looking forward to when the leg gets good enough to do a bit more serious fishing along the beaches or even for chasing a few Jewfish in the near future. 

Till then this will have to do :mrgreen:


----------



## BPReeds (Jan 11, 2013)

Some nice shots, would love to go to Australia....


----------



## KEVIN (Feb 26, 2009)

Awesome day out. I hope that you heal quickly.


----------



## Jeremy Schrader (Feb 7, 2009)

Thanks for the thoughts guys , will be following Doc's orders and taking things slowly no matter how much it drives me mad.


----------



## mahimarauder (Jul 8, 2011)

Where did you guys buy those tripods for your rods? those are pretty nice lookin


----------



## Jeremy Schrader (Feb 7, 2009)

I got mine from the UK and Graham made his in his workshop. Mine is and Ian Gold Match .


----------



## BPReeds (Jan 11, 2013)

Why do you guys use tripods?....is it because of rocky beaches??


----------



## Jeremy Schrader (Feb 7, 2009)

The use of the tripods allows you to fish with the reel in gear and have no issues about them getting dragged in as well as protecting the rods and reel from damage .


----------



## BPReeds (Jan 11, 2013)

ok, thanks...never seen one in use on our beaches


----------

